# Contribute via PayPal link



## mudbunny (Feb 18, 2013)

Is this something that can be removed for Community Supporters?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 18, 2013)

mudbunny said:


> Is this something that can be removed for Community Supporters?




Oh, _come on_, dude.  It's just something requested by people for a few days so they can be part of the Kickstarter.  Can you live with it for a few days?


----------



## mudbunny (Feb 18, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Oh, _come on_, dude.  It's just something requested by people for a few days so they can be part of the Kickstarter.  Can you live with it for a few days?




I did not realize that it was only for a few days. I was reading a bunch of threads, and I noticed, under everybody's name, a large yellow box inviting me to contribute via paypal.

Given that you have allowed ads to be removed by community supporters, I felt it safe to assume that Community Supporters could also remove that donation box from their layout. I was obviously wrong.

My apologies.

Edit to add - I am *not* talking about the Green Contribute link in the header bar.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 18, 2013)

mudbunny said:


> I did not realize that it was only for a few days. I was reading a bunch of threads, and I noticed, under everybody's name, a large yellow box inviting me to contribute via paypal.
> 
> Given that you have allowed ads to be removed by community supporters, I felt it safe to assume that Community Supporters could also remove that donation box from their layout. I was obviously wrong.
> 
> My apologies.




Under everybody's name? It should just be a link at the top of the page


----------



## mudbunny (Feb 18, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Under everybody's name? It should just be a link at the top of the page




I have no problem with the link at the top of the page. Leave that there as far as I am concerned. When I logged in today, for a while there were yellow "Contribute to this site via PayPal" boxes under everyone's name in threads. That is what I was talking about.

Of course, now they seem to have disappeared...


----------



## Morrus (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm not seeing any yellow boxes, and I definitely haven't consciously placed any.  That's weird.


----------



## mudbunny (Feb 18, 2013)

They are gone now, and I can't get them back by any combination of logging out and browsing and logging in.

My apologies for being unclear in my initial post Morrus.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 19, 2013)

mudbunny said:


> They are gone now, and I can't get them back by any combination of logging out and browsing and logging in.
> 
> My apologies for being unclear in my initial post Morrus.




No, I'm sorry - I was feeling irritable (about something else) and thought you meant the link at the top of the page.  I didn't mean to snap at you.


----------



## Siberys (Feb 19, 2013)

FWIW, I saw it too. Wasn't there for very long, though.


----------



## mudbunny (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not insane!!


----------



## Umbran (Feb 19, 2013)

mudbunny said:


> I'm not insane!!




Well, not about this, anyway.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 20, 2013)

mudbunny said:


> the link at the top of the page





Used it!  Also picked up a Gold Subscription while I was at it.  I hear _it's made with real gold . . ._


----------



## Echohawk (Feb 20, 2013)

Siberys said:


> FWIW, I saw it too. Wasn't there for very long, though.





mudbunny said:


> I'm not insane!!



Sure one could equally conclude from the above that both you *and* Siberys are insane...


----------



## mudbunny (Feb 20, 2013)

That is also a conclusion that I would have a hard time disputing.


----------



## SkidAce (Feb 20, 2013)

"I can see I can see I'm going blind" ?

hehe...


----------

